# Canning Kale & Swiss Chard ??



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have an abundance ! Does it come out all soggy ?! hmmm ....


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I've had some and yes, it wasn't nice. I like it frozen though, I just simmer a bit of plain water, drop in the whole leaves, take it off the heat and smoosh it into a jar.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I freeze mine as well. It is great to just throw in a soup and you don't have to wait for it to wilt down. I have a ton of swiss chard this year, so I have been freezing a lot of it.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I LOVE Kale! wish I was in your predicament! I have canned collards but not kale, I'm ot too fond of the collards after canning, too bitter for me...if 'twer me, i would blanch and freeze it!

Kris


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

don't can either they will turn out strong and nasty freeze it


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've never frozen Swiss Chard, but I have pressure canned it.

I'll make up a batch of bacon, onion, ACV, water & Swiss Chard. Stuff my face full, then can up the rest. Yummy!

Pressure can pints70 minutes & quarts 90 minutes @ 10 lb pressure.


----------

